# Vat when registered for an activity as trabaladhor independent



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

For those kind souls who know a bit bout tax.

I am registered for an activity as trabaladhor independent for writing services and understand I will have to pay VAT once reaching a threshold of 10000 euros. I am about to register myself for our holiday home as the new law coming in in November demands registration under Category B. My question is, does each CAE or category number qualify for 10000 vat threshold or do you combine different activities for VAT?
Would appreciate some advice.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's not so much pay as you would have to add IVA to your invoices for writing services if your turnover was +10,000€ you would then offset/claim any IVA on costs associated with that activity.

I believe that as Simplified B has a special 85% rate for "tourism" then activity is kept separate but I've not delved into it in that detail or as regards running two or more separate business


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

But Social Security will used combined incomes for S/S rates


----------

